# Sticky  V3 Loud Speaker kit $399.95 a Pair with free Mills Upgrade



## RAW

We are pleased to announce the V series of loudspeaker kits. 









The V3 at $399.95 is the third of three and uses a VWR126X and the new LD22 tweeter and fits into a standard 0.25 cu ft sealed cabinet which sits on top of a LDW7 woofer mounted in a ported 1 cu ft cabinet tuned to 28hz. If you don't want to build your own then the Parts Express cabinets are available. The Parts Express cabinets were used for the product's development, easy of construction.










V3 speaker kit


----------



## skeeter99

*Re: V3 Loud Speaker kit $*

Al, are there specs/data sheets anywhere on these? The website doesn't give a whole lot of info that I could find.

Scott


----------



## RAW

*Re: V3 Loud Speaker kit $*

New CSS speaker kits as shown below photo.
V1 Mid Tweeter
V2 Mid Tweeter Mid
V3 Tweeter Mid Woofer 
V2MLTL Mid Tweeter Mid










V3 speaker 









V3 Acoustic information below

V3 frequency response with crossover points shown. 180hz on the woofer 2000hz on the mid tweeter.Frequency response +- 5db tuned to 28hz.









V3 frequency response 0-40 off axis from 200hz up with 5db scaling.









V3 impedance showing tuning 28hz









V3 speaker kit options available contact CSS.
V3 speaker kit









V3 speaker kit with Acoustic foam damper pads.









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Acoustic foam damper pads.









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Acoustic foam damper pads Teflon Silver 16g wire 









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Obbligato 630V capacitors on TWEETER CROSSOVER ONLY









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Obbligato 630V capacitors on TWEETER CROSSOVER ONLY with Acoustic foam damper pads









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Obbligato capacitors on TWEETER and MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.








photo below shows 75uf ERSE capacitor beside the Obbligato 630V 75uf capacitors used for the mid woofer crossovers.Both Obbligato 630V capacitors are used with the upgrade to make the 75uf needed.









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Obbligato capacitors on TWEETER and MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper pads









V3 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Obbligato capacitors on TWEETER and MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper pads










V3 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Obbligato capacitors on TWEETER and MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with Teflon Silver 16g wire









V3 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Obbligato capacitors on TWEETER and MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with DHLabs 14g wire









NEW to CSS Mundorf EVO capacitors see options below for V3 speaker kit Tweeter crossover options ONLY.

V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Mundorf EVO capacitors on TWEETER, Obbligato capacitors on the MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with Teflon Silver 16g wire









V3 speaker kit with Mills resistors Mundorf EVO capacitors on TWEETER, Obbligato capacitors on the MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with DHLabs 14G wire. 










V3 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Mundorf EVO capacitors on TWEETER, Obbligato capacitors on the MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with Teflon Silver 16g wire









V3 speaker kit with Dueland resistors Mundorf EVO capacitors on TWEETER, Obbligato capacitors on the MID-WOOFER CROSSOVERS ONLY.Tweeter and Mid-woofer capacitors using Obbligato 630V capacitors this is the most beneficial upgrade to this kit.Obbligato 630V capacitors for the mid-woofer upgrade are HUGH capacitors.This is no issue as the crossovers all fit in the lower woofer cabinet.Including Acoustic foam damper with DHLabs 14G wire.


----------



## RAW

*Re: V3 Loud Speaker kit $*

More info will follow shortly I am just loading them up for Bob right now.


----------



## RAW

*Re: V3 Loud Speaker kit $*

Crossover assembly for the V3 speaker kit plus other assembly information.

Tweeter crossover layout parts









Mid woofer crossover layout, notice hot glue under inductors.Hot glue can be used or the tie straps for securing to the crossover boards.Personally I use peg boards for crossover layouts, makes using tie straps easy to use.









Solder all connections, notice resistors are elevated off the boards for max cooling for the resistors.









V3 woofer crossover layout.I recommend to use tie straps after all connections are made for these heavy iron core inductors.









V3 tweeter crossover wired 









V3 mid woofer crossover wired









V3 woofer crossovers wired









V3 crossovers wired ready for tie straps then mounting into cabinet.









V3 crossover locations
V3 tweeter crossover mounted on one side close as possible to bottom of the woofer cabinet
V3 mid crossover mounted on other side close as possible to bottom of the woofer cabinet
V3 woofer crossover mounted on bottom of woofer cabinet floor

Having all of the V3 crossovers on the lower portion of the V3 woofer cabinet add weight to the bottom of the cabinet plus keeping the harmonics as far away from direct woofer radiating harmonics.

Mounting all 3 crossovers as low as possible for the V3 in the woofer cabinet mean there is additional wiring to reach up to the upper cabinet.To make this possible the V3 uses 2 sets of binding post connectors at the top of the woofer cabinet to connect to the 2 sets of binding post connectors on the upper cabinet.








Below is showing those connections.There is several ways to achieve this connections we have used this method for easy connection as well for testing.Notice one of the upper cabinets is ported and one is sealed.The V3 is designed with sealed upper cabinets.









All crimp connections I recommend to solder after these connections are crimped.This applies for connections to the drivers as well as binding posts









Speaker spikes are not included in the V3 speaker kit but highly recommend the use of speakers spikes to isolate the lower cabinet by decoupling the V3 woofer cabinet from the floor.


----------

